# Next season



## TPatz (Jun 14, 2010)

Does anyone know when the new season starts for axmen??

Thanks
TJ


----------



## nhlogga (Jun 18, 2010)

Who cares?:chainsawguy: I don't. Sick of History channel making us all look like idiots.


----------

